# Pork Loin Roast



## rtbbq2 (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi all,

Just a quick question looking for some imput. I rubbed down a pork loin roast this morning with mustard, garlic powder brown sugar and Byrons Butt Rub. I plan on putting it on the smoker either tonight or tomorrow night. I am wondering if anyone injects pork loin roasts or shall I leave it alone. I was thinking maybe a garlic paste, butter and pepper mix. Any thoughts or recommendations?

Also, I took some pics of a great beef sirlion tip roast the other night. Where so you post pics? In your profile or is there a pic posting section?

One last thing....I don't seem to have a edit signature link either? Maybe I need a few more posts before I get that link in my profile? Jeff is da-man to contact for this I suspect.

Lots of questions...Wheeeew!

Many Thanks...Randy...aka: RTBBQ2


----------



## 02ebz06 (Mar 8, 2012)

I don't inject.

I smoke til the IT is 160ish then wrap in foil with 1/2 cup apple juice.

If you plan on pulling or shredding , remove at 205ish

Wrap in foil, towel and put in a cooler for an hour or more.

Always been nice and moist.

If you plan on slicing, I believe you can pull anytime after IT of165.

Somebody correct me if I am wrong.  I always pull.

For pictures, look at the tool bar.

The first icon in the last group (has the smiley face in it) is for inserting an image from your PC.

As for editing the signature, when you find out, let me know.


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 8, 2012)

Now I don't inject either but I do like to smoke a good loin. Now I do mine to about 135* ish and then wrap in foil and cin the cooler it goes for atleast an hour. Then you need to post your pictures(Q-View) We all like it and most of us need to see the meat to more enjo it


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 8, 2012)

I frequently Brine Loin...But definately Smoke it at 225*F to an internal temp of 135-140*F if you don't mind a little pink or 150*F if not. Rest the meat, at least, 30 minutes tented or up to 3-4 hours wrapped in foil and blankets in a cooler...Anything over 155*F and that Loin will be Dry. There is just not enough Fat and Connective Tissue to go to 205*F and make good Pulled Pork...JJ


----------



## smoke-n-fire (Mar 8, 2012)

the ones i've done i have injected the whole way through and power cooked them. let rest for 30-45 minutes and they are INCREDIBLE.


----------



## rtbbq2 (Mar 8, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ,

Three to four hours wrapped in blanket in a ice filled cooler? Or do you want the cooler to hold the heat?

Thanks

RTBBQ


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 8, 2012)

I brine mine for 24 hrs and take to IT of 145-150...  cooler for an hour..  (hot cooler..no ice)..  while it's in the cooler I make this for it


Apple Cinnamon Sauce
Finely chop two large or three medium sweet apples (Fuji or Gala are great varieties for this) and place in a saucepan. Add one tablespoon sugar, one-half teaspoon each of cinnamon, paprika, salt and white pepper, and two tablespoons rice wine vinegar. Cover and bring to a boil over medium heat, then lower to a simmer. Cook gently until the apples are tender. 

Slice the smoked pork loin and top with a spoonful of the sauce. (compliments of Smokercooking.com)


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 8, 2012)

RTBBQ2 said:


> Chef JimmyJ,
> 
> Three to four hours wrapped in blanket in a ice filled cooler? Or do you want the cooler to hold the heat?
> 
> ...


Wraping any large chunk of meat...Loin, Butt, Brisket or even a few racks of Ribs, in Foil and Blankets then stuck in a Cooler, will maintain their Hot temperature for several hours...For instance a Pork Loin  is taken to 140*F but it finished sooner than expected. Wrap it and Cooler it and the temp will hold above 120*F for 3-4 hours. This gives you time to finish preparation of other items or transport the meat to another destination within a couple hours drive...JJ


----------



## venture (Mar 8, 2012)

I don't inject loins.

Like JJ said, pull it at 135 and foil to rest.  It will climb to 145 ( the USDA recommendation for intact pork muscle which has not been injected).  If you take the internal temp much higher than that you will get your grandmother's dry pork.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## sprky (Mar 8, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I frequently Brine Loin...But definately Smoke it at 225*F to an internal temp of 135-140*F if you don't mind a little pink or 150*F if not. Rest the meat, at least, 30 minutes tented or up to 3-4 hours wrapped in foil and blankets in a cooler...Anything over 155*F and that Loin will be Dry. There is just not enough Fat and Connective Tissue to go to 205*F and make good Pulled Pork...JJ


----------



## rtbbq2 (Mar 8, 2012)

Wow...you guys rock...thanks for all the great imput...I'll get some pics on my page so stay tuned.

Many thanks,

RTBBQ


----------



## terry colwell (Mar 9, 2012)

Venture said:


> I don't inject loins.
> 
> Like JJ said, pull it at 135 and foil to rest.  It will climb to 145 ( the USDA recommendation for intact pork muscle which has not been injected).  If you take the internal temp much higher than that you will get your grandmother's dry pork.
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.




How do you KNOW for sure that the piece of meat goes above 145 every time? Do you guys put it in a cooler with a thermo?Is it possible that some pieces of meat never get over the 145 in the cooler? Wrapped loosely, not a tight fitting cooler?  And so on

 Or are you guys always checking the temp of the resting Meat? If so you need to let ppl know that important step. I always cook my meat PAST the danger zone then let it rest. I dont want  any meat that might have made it "close to temp" but not quite. But then again my wife likes hers well done. So its isnt a problem here.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 9, 2012)

Terry Colwell said:


> How do you KNOW for sure that the piece of meat goes above 145 every time? Do you guys put it in a cooler with a thermo?Is it possible that some pieces of meat never get over the 145 in the cooler? Wrapped loosely, not a tight fitting cooler?  And so on
> 
> Or are you guys always checking the temp of the resting Meat? If so you need to let ppl know that important step. I always cook my meat PAST the danger zone then let it rest. I dont want  any meat that might have made it "close to temp" but not quite. But then again my wife likes hers well done. So its isnt a problem here.


Yep, you leave the Probe in. If you pull the probe out right from the Smoker or Oven...You will have a very pretty Geyser of Pork Juice all over the counter.

The concept is called " Carryover Cooking " it is the rise in temp in the interior of the meat as the Hot, 225*F, exterior temp moves toward the Cooler, 135*F, interior. When the meat is rested on the Counter this rise is usually 5* but if Insulated in a Cooler the exterior energy can't escape so you have a 10-15* increase to the Internal Temp as everything equalizes. This is always part of anything you cook, Eggs, Veg, Fish. If you cook it until it is Perfect Done in the Pan it will be Over Done by the time it hits the plate and rests a couple of minutes.
Hope this clears things up...JJ


----------



## rtbbq2 (Mar 11, 2012)

Here is the other Sirlion beef tip roast that I did last Tuesday night. I am posting promised pics today. I pulled it at 140° let rest then put a knife to it.....

I used a half homemade rub starting with Byrons Butt rub and jazzed up with smoked paprika, granulated garlic, onion powder, five pepper blend, brown suger and a couple other spices. i injected this one with Stubbs beeef marinate for a spicy touch. It was very tender and delicious..


----------



## rtbbq2 (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh by the way, I decided to grill/smoke this beef roast and not the pork that I started this thread as a discussed topic...I will post the pork roast pic when I get to grilling it..

So much meat, so little time...


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 12, 2012)

You may want to wrap that loin with bacon to keep it moist, it also adds a nice flavor to the loin.


----------



## rtbbq2 (Mar 12, 2012)

Good idea Al, I'll try it next time...


----------



## ooliganal (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm doing one now do I wait until 210 to wrap in foil and apple juice or wrap at 160 then finish to 210?


----------



## demosthenes9 (Mar 16, 2014)

ooliganAl said:


> I'm doing one now do I wait until 210 to wrap in foil and apple juice or wrap at 160 then finish to 210?


A pork loin ?  Pull it at 140-145, wrap it and let it rest in a cooler.  If you are part of the "OMGIcan'thavenanypinkinmypork" brigade, take it to 155 then wrap and rest it.  You definitely don't want to take it to 210.


----------



## ooliganal (Mar 22, 2014)

Yes you are 100% right. I was going off the first couple posts and they had said if planning to pull it take it to 205! Way to over done. Thanks demosthenes9. Unfortunately I did not get your reply in time but I know for next time!


----------



## venture (Mar 24, 2014)

200  would be OK for a pork shoulder for pulling.

Way different cut of meat.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## smokeitmama (May 31, 2014)

This is our first time. Top rack or bottom rack we have the smaller smoker with a pan and charcoal.


----------



## linno1555 (Apr 10, 2016)

I rub the loin roast, with a paring knife make seven or eight sliced pockets and insert  sliced (to open it up for more flavor) cloves of fresh garlic. Wrap it tightly in Saran wrap over night in the fridge, smoke it and you will want to slap momma and write bad checks!!! Promise.......


----------



## david bray (Jun 12, 2016)

I did this today. Amazing!! The apple sauce recipe is simple and adds a whole other dimension to the pork. :)


----------

